
Show HN: Mobile Prototyping App I've been working on over 3 years - ux-app
Hi I&#x27;m the developer of UX-App if you have any questions then fire away :)<p>Just thought I&#x27;d give you all some background. I&#x27;m a high school teacher by day and developer by night. I was bitten by the start-up bug a few years ago and UX-App is my first product launch. In between a full time job and a 5 month old at home it has taken about 3.5 years to complete the project.<p>I&#x27;d like to think its a unique product that holds its own against the existing competition and even has some features that no other tool has.<p>My favorite aspect is the visual code builder which allows designers to easily define complex animation and program flow without writing code :)<p>Let me know what you think.<p>btw: I borked a couple of submissions in the last 12 hours, hope one final post is ok.<p>Cheers, Eli<p>link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ux-app.com
======
NicoSantangelo
Looks really good!

One thing I've noticed from using it. If you try it without logging in and
click the "Upgrade Now" button, it doesn't do anything and fails with:

dev_index_1421847173.min.js:2 Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'email'
of undefined

It seems that it's trying to check if my email is "trial@skyhook.io".

~~~
ux-app
thanks heaps for the heads up! This snuck through testing somehow.

------
fit2rule
Looks awesome. My only gripe is that I can't seem to use it offline. That's
kind of a pity ..

~~~
ux-app
for now... I'm working on an offline version :)

and thanks for the nice comment!

------
ux-app
clickable link: [https://www.ux-app.com](https://www.ux-app.com)

------
noso
Well done for doing this in your spare time. It looks really good.

What programming stack did you use?

~~~
ux-app
Cheers :)

On the backend it's PHP, with NodeJS for the real-time aspects (chat and
device preview).

On the frontend its just vanilla JS with a few libraries used for bits and
pieces like currency conversion, date formatting, color picker etc.

------
vqc
what is the killer feature that would make me want to use this instead of
justinmind prototyper?

congratulations on launching. even with no other distractions it is no small
feat, and with a full-time job and a family it must be even harder.

~~~
ux-app
Thanks! That's a fair question. I've written a short blog post about why you
might want to choose UX-App over another solution here:

[https://www.ux-app.com/static/blog/2015/01/05/why-choose-
ux-...](https://www.ux-app.com/static/blog/2015/01/05/why-choose-ux-app/)

I'd like to think that there are 3 main killer features:

1\. the visual code editor: this allows you to create interactions that simply
aren't possible to recreate in other tools. If you want to see in in action
then check out:

[https://www.ux-app.com/static/docs/quick-start-code-
editor.h...](https://www.ux-app.com/static/docs/quick-start-code-editor.html)

2\. Real components which can be quickly composed and nested. This allows you
to quickly create complex designs that aren't possible in many other tools.

3\. Powerful device preview. UX-App will push all changes to all connected
devices wherever they are in the world.

Thanks for your question, I'd be thrilled to have you on board with UX-App.
Contact me at eli@ux-app.com if you have any further questions.

PS; If you do sign up to UX-App, let me know and I'll upgrade your account for
you!

